

Uber’s French Resistance - kanamekun
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/07/magazine/ubers-french-resistance.html

======
Scoundreller
> The telltale signs were there: an iPhone on the dashboard, someone sitting
> in the back seat.

Do drivers mind if you sit in the front seat? It sounds like the approach
would avoid legal problems (but perhaps increase danger, both between driver-
occupant, and in the event of an accident).

------
Borogravia
Uber are a bunch of assholes, but I don't think anybody's arguing that
established taxi monopolies aren't also a bunch of assholes.

